# Pigeon Supplies Plus



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

It is that time of year again when many fanciers are vaccinating their birds in preparation for young bird racing, or upcoming show season just around the corner. *Pigeon Supplies Plus *currently is running a great special on* Pox *vaccine as well as have one of the best prices out there on *PMV* vaccine. Check us out on the link below, and feel free to call or email about any questions you may have on our products. We are an active racing loft ourselves with over 25 years experience in the hobby. We are also one of the first to be lifetime members of the AU, as well as a member of the Minnesota & Iowa State Pigeon Association.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

We've ordered from Pigeon Supplies Plus & were very happy with the products & how fast & easy we recieved the order.

Thanks Dennis & we will be doing more business with you.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I don`t vaccinate my birds,and never have....If I had to,I would do the PMV....As far as Pox,I haven`t heard of anyone`s birds having pox for so long,I think it is a waste of time and money.....We have 125 plus lofts in my area here,and never has anyone`s birds looked like they have had, or have ever had it...None of our members of the IRPC has ever said they give the pox vaccination to their birds,and I have allways seen the birds on the truck,and have never seen a bird with it....Alamo


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Alamo said:


> I don`t vaccinate my birds,and never have....If I had to,I would do the PMV....As far as Pox,I haven`t heard of anyone`s birds having pox for so long,I think it is a waste of time and money.....We have 125 plus lofts in my area here,and never has anyone`s birds looked like they have had, or have ever had it...None of our members of the IRPC has ever said they give the pox vaccination to their birds,and I have allways seen the birds on the truck,and have never seen a bird with it....Alamo


Its expensive to do so, the vaccines in reality aren't priced that badly, but the next day shipping that's necessary costs like 60$.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Alamo said:


> I don`t vaccinate my birds,and never have....If I had to,I would do the PMV....As far as Pox,I haven`t heard of anyone`s birds having pox for so long,I think it is a waste of time and money.....We have 125 plus lofts in my area here,and never has anyone`s birds looked like they have had, or have ever had it...None of our members of the IRPC has ever said they give the pox vaccination to their birds,and I have allways seen the birds on the truck,and have never seen a bird with it....Alamo


Alamo, you get PMV once and loose over half your birds, you'll wish you had vaccinated. When it comes to Pox, you get it during racing, your season is done. Nice thing about racing pigeons is you are your own boss and make your own loft decisions. I personally would love flying against someone like yourself, as you probably don't do much with a bird's diet, or medicating whether it be preventive or treating a probelm. Where I live and the numbers of fliers/pigeons I compete against each week, guys aren't going to tell you what they do or don't do to their birds. I can guarantee you that the thinking of "just let mother nature take control of my bird's health" will either come back to haunt you with heavy losses racing at some point, or find you at the bottom of the race sheet. Everyone can win racing by luck at some point, but few can maintain top positions consistently week after week. Best of luck with mother nature!!

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Its expensive to do so, the vaccines in reality aren't priced that badly, but the next day shipping that's necessary costs like 60$.


Don't know where you are getting that price for shipping on vaccine, but I charge $12-14 for priority shipping with an ice block and double boxed for vaccines anywhere in U.S. (all vaccines get shipped out on first truck either Monday or Tuesday during the week). I haven't had any probelms thus far, and have shipped out hundreds of bottles of vaccines. Considering that a bag of feed now cost more than what I charge for Pox vaccine plus shipping, I'd consider it to be a pretty good deal not to mention peace of mind.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

dennis kuhn said:


> Don't know where you are getting that price for shipping on vaccine, but I charge $12-14 for priority shipping with an ice block and double boxed for vaccines anywhere in U.S. (all vaccines get shipped out on first truck either Monday or Tuesday during the week). I haven't had any probelms thus far, and have shipped out hundreds of bottles of vaccines. Considering that a bag of feed now cost more than what I charge for Pox vaccine plus shipping, I'd consider it to be a pretty good deal not to mention peace of mind.
> 
> Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
> http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


Foys said the pox or pmv I don't remember which one needs to be next day, so thats what I put in, but I guess I'll come to you next year for pox, I won't need PMV.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I checked they said pox needs to be next day air.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> I checked they said pox needs to be next day air.


You are in upstate NY. Foys is in PA. Not much of a flight. Could most likely be driven overnight.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Foys said the pox or pmv I don't remember which one needs to be next day, so thats what I put in, but I guess I'll come to you next year for pox, I won't need PMV.


Clair Hetland (former owner of Foys) and who I have known for years, would send out vaccine with a frozen pop can which is the same way I do now but only with an ice block. Pox vaccine always seems to arrive fine within 2-3 days. You can also tell with Pox vaccine if it is good as there will be Pox bumps within days of administering to bird. It is great that there is a wide selection of pigeon suppliers out there as I'll be the first to say it, including Foys. Different product prices and charges for shipping though, vary greatly from distributors, so buyer may want to check out various suppliers. *Good prices, customer service, and "reasonable" charges are the best advertisement that I've found.* 

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I was looking on your website and I saw that under the med pet 4 in 1 it says that it is good for birds that are just weened? Is that true? Cuz I just got a baby fig weened and I want to make sure its healthy... also can fancy pigeons use the pick stone... is it necessary for them? Btw I only have figuritas... so I want to know if they can use them.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Dennis....My birds got PMV maybe 20 years ago..Not sure what year that was..But at that time,alot of racing was stopped accross the USA.....A buddy here lost 68 birds to the PMV....Other guys lost anywhere from 20 to 50 birds...By lost I mean died....Alamo LOST one bird...A young RCH.....That`s it.....I didn`t vaccinate then,and I still don`t.....I told people what to do back then,and they would not listen to me....So they paid the price by losing alot of birds....Alamo


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

can you pox and PMV at the same time ?


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Hi Dennis....My birds got PMV maybe 20 years ago..Not sure what year that was..But at that time,alot of racing was stopped accross the USA.....A buddy here lost 68 birds to the PMV....Other guys lost anywhere from 20 to 50 birds...By lost I mean died....Alamo LOST one bird...A young RCH.....That`s it.....I didn`t vaccinate then,and I still don`t.....I told people what to do back then,and they would not listen to me....*So they paid the price by losing alot of birds*....Alamo


I don't have much to say as you said it best. Your buddy and other guys you know didn't vaccinate, and lost a lot of birds

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> can you pox and PMV at the same time ?


Yes, you can pox and PMV the birds at the same time. Once you pox your birds, you want to make sure that you don't allow the birds to take a bath for at least a couple of weeks to be on teh safe side as that is when the pox can spread. You also don't want to train the birds for a couple of weeks as you may loose them. Once a bird is vaccinated for pox, it will be immune to pox the rest of its life.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello Dennis - I joined this forum not long ago and just happened to see your posts. I now live in the Philippines. Congratulations on your pigeon supply business. Hope you are doing well.
PS...can you ship to Philippines 

Best wishes,
Larry Fout


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Great to hear from you again Larry. I knew you wouldn't be able to stay away from the birds too long. Yes, I can ship to the Phillipines.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks , I still need to pox and PMV but am getting short of time. YB starts in a few weeks .Wanted to do it this past weekend but our water heater went out and spent my whole Sunday putting a new one in. Try to get it done this week.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> thanks , I still need to pox and PMV but am getting short of time. YB starts in a few weeks .Wanted to do it this past weekend but our water heater went out and spent my whole Sunday putting a new one in. Try to get it done this week.


You may want to refrain on poxing the birds with races just around the corner, as you won't be able to train them for a few days. PMV vaccination won't have any affect on birds/training though

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

ValencianFigs said:


> I was looking on your website and I saw that under the med pet 4 in 1 it says that it is good for birds that are just weened? Is that true? Cuz I just got a baby fig weened and I want to make sure its healthy... also can fancy pigeons use the pick stone... is it necessary for them? Btw I only have figuritas... so I want to know if they can use them.



Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well sounds like its going to be better to get them from you next year, might need some birds from you as well


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by ValencianFigs 
I was looking on your website and I saw that under the med pet 4 in 1 it says that it is good for birds that are just weened? Is that true? Cuz I just got a baby fig weened and I want to make sure its healthy... also can fancy pigeons use the pick stone... is it necessary for them? Btw I only have figuritas... so I want to know if they can use them. 
Does anyone have any advice?

Yes, the 4 in1 tablets work fine with figuritas even though they are a very small breed. I have used the tablets on my own birds for years when weaning them including figuritas as I also raise them. During the weaning stage, birds are under the most stress, and that is the most likely time of them getting sick. Most common illness of young birds is canker or coccidiosis. Some of my figuritas can be pictured on my pigeon website linked below.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com (pigeon site)


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> Well sounds like its going to be better to get them from you next year, might need some birds from you as well


I have gotten birds from Dennis for my initial breeding stock of racers (I am working with two old strains as well). The birds are very nice and are healthy. His part of the world has some very tough competition and therefore some very good racing stock can be had from him. I believe that sharing the same climate doesn't hurt the birds or me any either. I would *highly* recommend Dennis over many others because many of the birds *have actually raced*. No high gloss pedigrees, but solid racers. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

rpalmer said:


> I have gotten birds from Dennis for my initial breeding stock of racers (I am working with two old strains as well). The birds are very nice and are healthy. His part of the world has some very tough competition and therefore some very good racing stock can be had from him. I believe that sharing the same climate doesn't hurt the birds or me any either. I would *highly* recommend Dennis over many others because many of the birds *have actually raced*. No high gloss pedigrees, but solid racers. That's my 2 cents.


Yes, it'll all come down to what I need in the end. A few guys are giving me some real nice pairs (birds who raced, and won). But just because his birds raced doesn't really mean they'd be a good buy if they didn't do any good, just means they survived the season and have a homing instinct, doesn't it? I hope I'm not starting a new topic with this, just blabbing on really.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> Yes, it'll all come down to what I need in the end. A few guys are giving me some real nice pairs (birds who raced, and won). But just because his birds raced doesn't really mean they'd be a good buy if they didn't do any good, just means they survived the season and have a homing instinct, doesn't it? I hope I'm not starting a new topic with this, just blabbing on really.


It's your call on what you want. I stand by my statement.


----------



## umaximus (Nov 12, 2010)

dennis kuhn said:


> Clair Hetland (former owner of Foys) and who I have known for years, would send out vaccine with a frozen pop can which is the same way I do now but only with an ice block. Pox vaccine always seems to arrive fine within 2-3 days. You can also tell with Pox vaccine if it is good as there will be Pox bumps within days of administering to bird. It is great that there is a wide selection of pigeon suppliers out there as I'll be the first to say it, including Foys. Different product prices and charges for shipping though, vary greatly from distributors, so buyer may want to check out various suppliers. *Good prices, customer service, and "reasonable" charges are the best advertisement that I've found.*
> 
> Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
> http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com


It is said to be kept in a cool temperature. 2-3 days is too much time. 2-3 days would be room temperature. rather have gd vaccine then to later find out that the vaccine was not effective.


----------



## umaximus (Nov 12, 2010)

ValencianFigs said:


> Does anyone have any advice?


25-30 days old is too young to medicate. at least a month and a half. give the birds half the pose you would to a regular adult size homer. Gd luck!


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

umaximus said:


> 25-30 days old is too young to medicate. at least a month and a half. give the birds half the pose you would to a regular adult size homer. Gd luck!


You seem to have a lot of advice. *How many years experience raising pigeons do you have, race results if you have racing pigeons, grand champions if you show your birds, or what college/post high school degree are you basing your post of knowledge on?* Many successful fanciers I know of even vaccinate birds in the nest, let alone have no problem medicating young at 25-30 days old (standard age birds are weaned regardless of breed).

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Yes, it'll all come down to what I need in the end. A few guys are giving me some real nice pairs (birds who raced, and won). But just because his birds raced doesn't really mean they'd be a good buy if they didn't do any good, just means they survived the season and have a homing instinct, doesn't it? I hope I'm not starting a new topic with this, just blabbing on really.


Always tell novice fanciers to take free birds when offered from local fanciers, as they'll make novice mistakes a long the way. Birds that have raced a season are better than usually at least 40% of the birds right off the bat as they made it home through training/races. Doesn't mean they are great, but they are better than many others that didn't. Same thing applies to birds off of high dollar pedigreed parents 2-3 generations removed from race results. They may not be good eather, and what keeps myself as well as many others that don't have deep pocket books, is race results can't be bought with high dollar birds. My philosophy is to fly colors I enjoy basing my breeding on performance. The birds you are getting and told won, I'd suggest getting the actual race results on them. You may find what you thought was an actual race winner was just a low diploma winner if that. They still may breed some good birds though, and sounds like the price is right. Best of luck First Hatch. Enjoy racing and the birds. It usually takes some time for success on a consistent basis, but one has to keep in mind that this is one of the few sports that throws the novice against the seasoned vet immediately with no handicap. Now look at who is blabbing on!!!

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

dennis kuhn said:


> Originally Posted by ValencianFigs
> I was looking on your website and I saw that under the med pet 4 in 1 it says that it is good for birds that are just weened? Is that true? Cuz I just got a baby fig weened and I want to make sure its healthy... also can fancy pigeons use the pick stone... is it necessary for them? Btw I only have figuritas... so I want to know if they can use them.
> Does anyone have any advice?
> 
> ...


Wow you have some really nice figs... I'll make sure I email you when I need some. Also I was wondering if figs can use the pickstone too?


----------

